# $300 "FREE" from TD Canada Trust?



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Has this already been posted? ($300 for opening new account)
I plan to take advantage of it (then close account after the 3 months) Any reasons why I shouldn't?
https://300bonus.td.com/?cid=DFA:10558908:2726767:140948591:0


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^What's the fine print? since the message from the link says:

Sorry!

This special offer is valid only to select individuals and is not transferable.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

jargey3000 said:


> Has this already been posted? ($300 for opening new account)
> I plan to take advantage of it (then close account after the 3 months) *Any reasons why I shouldn't?*


Because you won't qualify for this full reward Jargey..unless you follow THEIR rules to get the extra bonus.

Here's how you gotta play this game...



> B]For an investment of $5,000 to $9999 or more[/B], you can choose:
> A qualifying non-cashable Guaranteed Investment Certificate (GIC) with *a term of 1 year or more*; or
> An eligible TD Mutual Fund or TD Managed Assets Program portfolio and, by March 1, 2017 set up a new or increase an existing Pre-Authorized Purchase Plan.


So reading the fine print..you have to tie up $5000 of your money for 1 FULL YEAR...to get $50...
or if you got a hundred grand hidden in yer mattress...maybe you will get that $300 at some point, but it ain't
going to be the game you are planning...har har!
so it pays to read the fine print. :wink-new:



> Invest more, get awarded more!
> Amount invested†	Amount awarded†
> $5,000 - $9,999 *$50*
> $10,000 - $49,999	*$100*
> ...


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Beaver101 said:


> ^What's the fine print? since the message from the link says:
> 
> Sorry!
> 
> This special offer is valid only to select individuals and is not transferable.


I'm laughing pretty hard Beav....these days, you really need to read the fine print. 
Good thing we as a whole have some investment savvy...cuz the banks will take advantage of you while they wave that 'CARROT' in front of you.

Just think for the $300 they pay Jargey after *at least one year*..how much they will be *making off his $100k he's putting in*!

If he pulls out after 3 months, the *early withdrawal penalties will eat up some of the $100k *he may or may not have in the first place and he'll come home CRYING from the TD Bank..:grief:

as opposed to 'laughing all the way to the bank".:highly_amused:


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ Maybe it ain't so bad ... $50/5,000 = 1% bonus "free" money if non-taxable plus whatever "1 year term" GIC interest ... the 3 months account closing won't do.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

LET'S START AGAIN!
sorry about the link. here's a better link (I think) to get to the offer i'm talkin' bout (opening a chequing acct)
Click on the *bold* section in the 2nd paragrap:h, to take you to facebook & the details:
http://dcta.boardingarea.com/2016/11/td-canada-trust-300-offer/


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Okay, weaving through the links/FB - here's part of the fine print:


-


> Terms and conditions
> 
> 1 This offer is available to individuals that are the age of majority in their province or territory who (a) open an All-Inclusive Banking Plan or Unlimited Chequing Account within 30 days of receiving the offer confirmation email (the "New Account"), and (b) complete two of the following within 45 days of the "New Account" opening: (1) complete an eligible direct deposit; (2) a minimum $50 monthly pre-authorized debit; or (3) a minimum $50 online bill pay through EasyWeb or the TD mobile app. *Individuals who (i) have an existing TD chequing account or had one that was closed after November 1, 2015, or (ii) have not received the offer confirmation email directly from TD Canada Trust and/or have not completed an offer form submission online, are not eligible.[/B] Individuals that receive the confirmation email will need to bring a copy of the confirmation email they received directly from TD Canada Trust in order for the offer to be fulfilled. Any youth account that is converted into an All-Inclusive Banking Plan or Unlimited Chequing Account does not qualify as a "New Account". This offer can be changed, extended or withdrawn at any time by TD Canada Trust, and cannot be used in conjunction with any other offer or discount for the same product. ...
> 
> *


* ... first thing first - assuming you haven't opened or had an existing TD chequing acc't after Nov. 1, 2015 ... did you receive the offer confirmation email directly from TDCT? If not, then I don't think you qualify as this is an "invite" and not just one from another website or FB for that matter.*


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

carverman said:


> I'm laughing pretty hard Beav....these days, you really need to read the fine print.
> Good thing we as a whole have some investment savvy...*cuz the banks will take advantage of you while they wave that 'CARROT' in front of you*. ...


 ... hasn't this always been the case? 



> Just think for the $300 they pay Jargey after *at least one year*..how much they will be *making off his $100k he's putting in*!
> 
> If he pulls out after 3 months, the *early withdrawal penalties will eat up some of the $100k *he may or may not have in the first place and he'll come home CRYING from the TD Bank..:grief:
> 
> as opposed to 'laughing all the way to the bank".:highly_amused:


 ... and then there're those who *** loves *** the banks and how much their $$$ the stocks make them.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Beaver101 said:


> Okay, weaving through the links/FB - here's part of the fine print:
> 
> 
> - ... first thing first - assuming you haven't opened or had an existing TD chequing acc't after Nov. 1, 2015 ... did you receive the offer confirmation email directly from TDCT? If not, then I don't think you qualify as this is an "invite" and not just one from another website or FB for that matter.


Seems like a lot of "red tape" to even get $50...
Step 1..get the invite from TD
Step 2; complete two of the following within 45 days of the "New Account" opening: (*1) complete an eligible direct deposit*;
*(2) a minimum $50 monthly pre-authorized debit; or (3) a minimum $50 online bill pay through EasyWeb or the TD mobile app.* 
step 3; Pay the monthly bank fee;

The All-Inclusive Banking Plan costs *$29.95/month, which is waived if you have $5,000+ throughout the month in the account*. 

*The Unlimited Chequing Account costs $14.95/month* , which is waived if you have $4,000+ throughout the month in the account.

So lets do the math here..it will cost him $30 a month service charge unless he is willing to tie up $5000 (or more) for a 1 year GIC)..
hmmm..Jargey will be happy to get his $50...and the GIC will pay him 1.2% per annum, so that could be a taxable "windfall" of $60 for the 12 months they will pay him interest to keep his money locked up...

If he opens a checking accoun, the checks will cost him another $50, because that's what most banks charge
now to provide you with 50 checks for your checking acct.
Also:
*This offer can be changed, extended or withdrawn at any time by TD Canada Trust,* and cannot be used in conjunction with any other offer or discount for the same product. ...


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

_.. first thing first - assuming you haven't opened or had an existing TD chequing acc't after Nov. 1, 2015 ... did you receive the offer confirmation email directly from TDCT? If not, then I don't think you qualify as this is an "invite" and not just one from another website or FB for that matter._

i dont read the fine print that way... To me, as long as i get an email conformation from TD after submitting the form in the link, I can trot into a branch with it & way to go. Plunk $4000 into the second-option account, do their 2 requiremnets, park the money for 12 weeks & close it out when I get the $300 - No?


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

jargey3000 said:


> _.. first thing first - assuming you haven't opened or had an existing TD chequing acc't after Nov. 1, 2015 ... did you receive the offer confirmation email directly from TDCT? If not, then I don't think you qualify as this is an "invite" and not just one from another website or FB for that matter._
> 
> i dont read the fine print that way... To me, as long as i get an email conformation from TD after submitting the form in the link, I can trot into a branch with it & way to go. Plunk $4000 into the second-option account, do their 2 requiremnets, *park the money for 12 weeks & close it out when I get the $300 *- No?


Jargey,have a few of these..:very_drunk: and think over what you will REALLY GET OUT OF THIS. It could end up costing
you a LOT more than the $50 carrot they are waving in front of you!


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

carverman said:


> Jargey,have a few of these..:very_drunk: and think over what you will REALLY GET OUT OF THIS. It could end up costing
> you a LOT more than the $50 carrot they are waving in front of you!


 ... good idea Carverman and that he should read the fine print in the order it comes in ... have or not opened or had an existing TD chequing acc't after Nov. 1, 2015? If you did, do not pass GO ... and waste your (and ours) time with this $50 "freebie".


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

It looks pretty good to me. There's no need to do the GIC thing you're talking about. You need to put in the $4000 and leave it there until they give you the $300, and you need to do 2 of the 3 requirements. The bill payment should be easy. The other 2 might be a little trickier, do you really want to change your direct deposit or direct debit information with any of your providers and then have to change it back 12 weeks later? If you're OK with that, then go for it, I say.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

carverman said:


> Jargey,have a few of these..:very_drunk: and think over what you will REALLY GET OUT OF THIS. It could end up costing
> you a LOT more than the $50 carrot they are waving in front of you!





Beaver101 said:


> ... good idea Carverman and that he should read the fine print in the order it comes in ... have or not opened or had an existing TD chequing acc't after Nov. 1, 2015? If you did, do not pass GO ... and waste your (and ours) time with this $50 "freebie".


$50? what $50?
cant you guys read? it's $300. 
I thought you guys were pretty good with numbers?


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Spudd said:


> It looks pretty good to me. There's no need to do the GIC thing you're talking about. You need to put in the $4000 and leave it there until they give you the $300, and you need to do 2 of the 3 requirements. The bill payment should be easy. The other 2 might be a little trickier, do you really want to change your direct deposit or direct debit information with any of your providers and then have to change it back 12 weeks later? If you're OK with that, then go for it, I say.


yeah, thought about that spudd, but what they hey ...why not i say


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Beaver101 said:


> ... good idea Carverman and that he should read the fine print in the order it comes in ... have or not opened or had an existing TD chequing acc't after Nov. 1, 2015? If you did, do not pass GO ... and waste your (and ours) time with this $50 "freebie".


NO..I do not have, or opened aTD chequing acct...
And as far as wasting YOUR time...you can choose to just ignore this thread, man....


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

jargey3000 said:


> NO..I do not have, or opened aTD chequing acct...
> And as far as wasting YOUR time...you can choose to just ignore this thread, man....


 ... okee Pops, it would have helped if you said so in the first place in your post #10 - as that sounded like you missed it or chose to ignore it. And if you did and went ahead with it, then you could be wasting your time (you do have to trot to your branch, right?) is that what I really meant and subsequently ours trying to help you find any "reasons" as why not to ie. the requirements you may be missing. As for the bonus being $300 and not $50, Carverman is the money number expert here so you can lay that on him. :biggrin: 

Anyhow, I agree with Spudd, go for it - $300 / $4,000 for 3 months is an excellent rate of return. But you do have to meet the other requirements as Spudd also outlined ... As for that direct deposit with pension monies, there may be restrictions on that mentioned in the rest of the Terms and Conditions. Good luck as I won't be further commenting here.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

...okay, pal. thanks :cool-new::cool-new:


----------



## PrairieGal (Apr 2, 2011)

There is a long thread on Red Flag Deals about this offer. Plenty of people have done it.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Beaver101 said:


> ... okee Pops, it would have helped if you said so in the first place in your post #10 - as that sounded like you missed it or chose to ignore it. And if you did and went ahead with it, then you could be wasting your time (you do have to trot to your branch, right?) is that what I really meant and subsequently ours trying to help you find any "reasons" as why not to ie. the requirements you may be missing. As for the bonus being $300 and not $50, Carverman is the money number expert here so you can lay that on him. :biggrin:
> 
> Anyhow, I agree with Spudd, go for it - *$300 / $4,000 for 3 months is an excellent rate of return. But you do have to meet the other requirements as Spudd also outlined* ... As for that direct deposit with pension monies, there may be restrictions on that mentioned in the rest of the Terms and Conditions. Good luck as I won't be further commenting here.


aye mateys and there's the rub...when I googled to find more about that "hot deal"...here's what I found...




> B]For an investment of $5,000 to $9999 or more[/B], you can choose:
> A qualifying non-cashable Guaranteed Investment Certificate (GIC) with a term of 1 year or more; or
> An eligible TD Mutual Fund or TD Managed Assets Program portfolio and, by March 1, 2017 set up a new or increase an existing Pre-Authorized Purchase Plan.


and this..it's not just $300 to open an account and leave $4,000 in it for 3 months..why TDBank Canada would go broke if all their customers tried to pull that trick. LOL


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

jargey3000 said:


> $50? what $50?
> cant you guys read? it's $300.
> I thought you guys were pretty good with numbers?


That promotion from TD has expired on 12/22/16.

The US based TD bank has a lot of promotions compared to it's Canadian counterparts because there
is more competition down there from the other banks.


As usual there is a lot of confusion on these promotions. 
This one appears to be the new one



> Update History:
> 12/22/2016: The Checking account bonus offers have changed from a $300 Premier Checking bonus and a $150 Convenience Checking bonus, to a $200 Premier Checking bonus and a $100 Conveniece Checking


bonus.


> TD Bank $100 Or $200 Checking Bonus [CT, DC, DE, FL, MD, ME, MA, NC, NH, NJ, NY, PA, RI, SC, VT, & VA]
> $300 bonus has been reduced to only $200. $150 bonus also reduced to $100


We’re reposting this and adding it bank to the best checking bonus page because a direct link (non affiliate) is available again. You can also read our post on TD Bank credit cards here.

[9/10/16: This offer is back again.]

Offer at a glance
*Maximum bonus amount: $200*
Availability: CT, DC, DE, FL, MD, ME, MA, NC, NH, NJ, NY, PA, RI, SC, VT, & VA only.
Direct deposit required: Yes, $500+ or $150 bonus or *$2,500 for $200 bonus
*


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

jargey3000 said:


> LET'S START AGAIN!
> sorry about the link. here's a better link (I think) to get to the offer i'm talkin' bout (opening a chequing acct)
> Click on the *bold* section in the 2nd paragrap:h, to take you to facebook & the details:
> http://dcta.boardingarea.com/2016/11/td-canada-trust-300-offer/


Zero confusion (only on your part carverman, b'y!!)... if you'd read my post #6
Follow the links & it'll take to the offer we're talking about here...


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

jargey3000 said:


> Zero confusion (only on your part carverman, b'y!!)... if you'd read my post #6
> Follow the links & it'll take to the offer we're talking about here...


oK, so you go to some guys travel blog and believe that it's the gospel truth and TD will welcome you with open arms, give you $300 when you open your account with them, and then you can close it after 3 months.

Uh huh..that must be some good Newfie weed you are are smoking there "by"....:biggrin:

If by some chance, you are successful, let the rest of us on CMF know.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

....wh-o-o-oooa ....settle down b'y....I just started a little thread here....
Don't come blastin' at me with both barrels just 'cause I pointed out that maybe you made a liitle boo-boo...
sheeesh!
Cheers!
(oh....footnote....I see you're from ottawa....sorry....that explains a lot!)


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

....btw....I'm only saying this jokingly......hard to tell just from text...
no offence intended....(none taken , I hope)
as my french-canadien friend sez: " 'AVaniceday"


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

UPDATE- Soooo......FWIW....
I did toddle in to my TD Branch around the corner & opened said account on Feb 3. Then I complied with 2 of the 3 transactions required. Then, I sat back & waited. TD deposited the $300 bonus into my account on March 29. I went in today & withdrew the entire balance & closed the account. The whole process was painless & took less than an hour of my time in total. 
Now, what should I do with my $300 "gift"?


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

jargey3000 said:


> UPDATE- Soooo......FWIW....
> I did toddle in to my TD Branch around the corner & opened said account on Feb 3. Then I complied with 2 of the 3 transactions required. Then, I sat back & waited. TD deposited the $300 bonus into my account on March 29. I went in today & withdrew the entire balance & closed the account. The whole process was painless & took less than an hour of my time in total.
> Now, what should I do with my $300 "gift"?


So you're a winner! Good for you, but can you do it again and collect another $300 this year, 
or are they going to "blacklist" you from doing this in the future.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

well, this particular promotion is OVER for now.... but I didn't see anything in the fine print about being 'blacklisted' for future promotions...


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

jargey3000 said:


> UPDATE- Soooo......FWIW....
> I did toddle in to my TD Branch around the corner & opened said account on Feb 3. Then I complied with 2 of the 3 transactions required. Then, I sat back & waited. TD deposited the $300 bonus into my account on March 29. I went in today & withdrew the entire balance & closed the account. The whole process was painless & took less than an hour of my time in total.
> *Now, what should I do with my $300 "gift"?*


 ... you can do ... 1. all-in on that MJ stock you have been smoking for, 2. treat that nice TD teller who so smoothly closed that account for you to a year of free lattee, or 3.send it to Carverman. And don't forget to thank Spudd who gave you the okay on taking this promotion.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

jargey3000 said:


> well, this particular promotion is OVER for now.... but I didn't see anything in the fine print about being 'blacklisted' for future promotions...


 ... will they send you a T5 as a year end (or new year) bonus? Just curious.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Beaver101 said:


> ... will they send you a T5 as a year end (or new year) bonus? Just curious.


hahahah....I wondered tha too beav'!
of course, I'll declare it regardless....
(ps - I meant the whole thing - opening acct, doing the required online transactions, and then closing the account ...took less than a hour! prob. more like half-hour! ...for 300 bucks!)


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

jargey3000 said:


> I did toddle in to my TD Branch around the corner & opened said account on Feb 3. Then I complied with 2 of the 3 transactions required. Then, I sat back & waited. TD deposited the $300 bonus into my account on March 29. I went in today & withdrew the entire balance & closed the account. The whole process was painless & took less than an hour of my time in total.




what a wonderful story. is it another newfie fish story .each:


.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

humble_pie said:


> what a wonderful story. is it another newfie fish story .each:
> 
> 
> .


(yeah, but this one didn't get away!)

..


----------

